# First-time snake owner - what age should the snake be?



## Highly Sammable (Oct 28, 2011)

My family is likely going to buy a snake in a few months' time (probably a corn, from what I've read, they seem best). I've found a lot of useful care sheets online, but I've found little information regarding the best age. Would having a hatchling be too challenging? Would I need to change diet and housing regularly? Is it likely to get easily stressed or bite anyone? - I won't be able to tell its temperament. It seems like the harder option, but I was wondering if you might miss out on a lot if you buy an older snake and won't be able to see it grow as much.

Thanks.


----------



## jartok (May 13, 2009)

i started on a 4month old corn and he was easy just start them off on pinkies if small enough soon as u see the bulge going as it grows give extra pinky then once that goes i moved mine up next size - and all small snakes can be nippy but itll calm down rapidly as corn if it even is nippy mine wasnt size wise every 4- 6 months u need to up i would saymaybe bit less just dont powerfeed itll make it grow fast but wont be healthy really


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

The younger the snake the bigger the risk of mortality.
I would recommend a 3-4 month old that has a regular feeding schedule that can be shown to you before you buy. You could even ask to see the snake feed before you buy. This could mean visiting the shop on feeding day but its a worthwhile venture as you then know the snake is feeding.

Housing is up to you and your budget but hatchlings do like a smaller habitat to feel secure. Its also easier for a hatchling to escape from a larger viv.

Corns are probably the best starter snake but Royal Pythons come a close second as long as you buy one that is a proven feeder as they can be very frustrating when it comes to dinner time.

Good luck with your first reptile.

P


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

when theyre young theyre more likely to strike at you a little only due to not being used to you and prehaps thinking food, when theyre older theyre used to being handled etc so a real young one might put you off a little if it was to strike at you but no need to worry it wont hurt

the younger they are though its preferable to have had more experience due to theyre more fragile as such and sometimes wont shed as good as older snakes

id say a 3-6month old corn snake or royal python to get you started as they should be past the stage of being a bit nippy then and should be feeding fine (not like royals are ever feeding fine :whistling2


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

As long as it is feeding well and healthy the age of the snake isn't really an issue. Personally i would go for a youngster as it will grow with you, and your confidence will increase as the snake grows.


----------



## Highly Sammable (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help. This may sound like a stupid question, but what exactly counts as a hatchling? You guys have suggested ages of a few months; does this still count? Don't know if you'll get this message, though.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Highly Sammable said:


> Thanks for the help. This may sound like a stupid question, but what exactly counts as a hatchling? You guys have suggested ages of a few months; does this still count? Don't know if you'll get this message, though.


They need to have a good few feeds before they leave the seller so they are normally around 2-3 months at least before they are ready to go, this means they will be feeding regularily, pooing and shedding so you have the safe knowledge that it is as healthy as it can be. Some people have ones they have held back/notsold so you may get one of around 6 months- 1year, or you may also get adults that people have no room for/have to sell for some reason.
Personally i would go for a hatchling, it will be a little tiny noodle that will be big enough to eat pinkies, this will start you right at the beginning, you will get it to strike feed if you want and be able to do it with confidence where it is so small


----------



## Highly Sammable (Oct 28, 2011)

TEENY said:


> They need to have a good few feeds before they leave the seller so they are normally around 2-3 months at least before they are ready to go, this means they will be feeding regularily, pooing and shedding so you have the safe knowledge that it is as healthy as it can be. Some people have ones they have held back/notsold so you may get one of around 6 months- 1year, or you may also get adults that people have no room for/have to sell for some reason.
> Personally i would go for a hatchling, it will be a little tiny noodle that will be big enough to eat pinkies, this will start you right at the beginning, you will get it to strike feed if you want and be able to do it with confidence where it is so small


Maybe it's just paranoia, but I'm not too crazy on the idea of training my snake to strike at food. I feel like it could use that against me when it gets bigger :lol: Anyway, it sounds like it could be more difficult to get an older snake. 

It won't be happening for a couple of months at least, but there's a breeder near me that I'm gonna check out with my family. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Highly Sammable said:


> Maybe it's just paranoia, but I'm not too crazy on the idea of training my snake to strike at food. I feel like it could use that against me when it gets bigger :lol: Anyway, it sounds like it could be more difficult to get an older snake.
> 
> It won't be happening for a couple of months at least, but there's a breeder near me that I'm gonna check out with my family. Thanks for all the advice.


You can drop feed any snake ( just drop food in for them ) i prefer to strike feed as i love to see them kind of hunting for thier prey. I don't get mistaken for food ( except for my king and she bites anything, including her hide, plants and even herself when in feeding mode lol)
Getting hold of an older snake is easy tbh, a lot of people have to sell up collections and then a lot of adult snakes are up for sale.


----------

